# MKV's Laying Subframe on 18's and up



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Wanted some info on peoples set ups. Looking into weather or not i want to go air. Id really like to run some 19's and be able to lay the subframe on the ground and tuck a little wheel. Any info would be great. I know notch and all that just wondering what kinda set-up in the front i would need. Leaning towards mason techs or bagyards. 
Thanks Chris


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: MKV's Laying Subframe on 18's and up (keepit)*

mason tech or bagyards are the way to go for ultimate lowness... if your going air def. save for either, they wont dissapoint. one dude on here malakaitran or something like that runs 19s and bagyards and he's pretty damn low.


----------



## cdel15 (Sep 17, 2007)

malakaitran is selling his setup 1200.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (cdel15)*

at least on a mk5, i dont think anyone has laid subframe on 19's yet?
18's have been done numerous times with the right size tire


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

pretty sure tuddy layed frame on his 19" p-slots. he had some custom bagyards i believe.


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (markfif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_pretty sure tuddy layed frame on his 19" p-slots. he had some custom bagyards i believe.

I don't believe so.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_
I don't believe so.

actually, he was laying frame on 19's with bagyards. 
the mkv shorties that we sell are modeled after the set the were originally on his car. they will lay subframe on 19's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm hoping for good results from the bombers.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

eddie us2ba4dr lays pipe in his jetta


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, he was laying frame on 19's with bagyards. 
the mkv shorties that we sell are modeled after the set the were originally on his car. they will lay subframe on 19's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Just what i wanted to hear, time to start saving my monies.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (keepit)*

18's with 40's, it lays...3psi left in the bags...








18's with 35's, it lays....8psi left in the bags..








have yet to try 19's..


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*









I love this car


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

My buddy Matt lays subframe when totally aired out. FK silerline's bag over coil style, notched. All out, kid doesn't fux around.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (slo deno)*

^thats a sick jetta wagon


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (markfif)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markfif* »_pretty sure tuddy layed frame on his 19" p-slots. he had some custom bagyards i believe.

correct


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
correct

















i need to change my front struts


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (keepit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keepit* »_
Just what i wanted to hear, time to start saving my monies. 

your wheels + masontech we'll make it lay chris


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am about a mm away.. but still need to do a little cutting...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_have yet to try 19's..

I think we need to find you some 19s to try out eddie... Maybe rob will let you borrow his Bentleys or something for a test fit...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I think we need to find you some 19s to try out eddie... Maybe rob will let you borrow his Bentleys or something for a test fit... 

i need pics with those badly


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_My buddy Matt lays subframe when totally aired out. FK silerline's bag over coil style, notched. All out, kid doesn't fux around. 









so effing sick


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
your wheels + masontech we'll make it lay chris

Figured as much, but kinda want to switch the wheels up and go a little bigger. got to save the cash to get the stuff anyways. all the crappy roads around here got me thinking about this stuff again.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (keepit)*

Bagyards... *cough*


_Modified by CapeGLS at 11:04 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

This is me on 19's with bagyards notched, no sway, still about 1/8th off the ground, andrew i gotta get me a set of those shorties!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

buy some bombers


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_








I love this car

thank you sir, as both of your cars are fav's of mine also...


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_buy some bombers









awww i want the signature series







i was planning on buying the bombers for my mk1, and mk4








you have a PM


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, he was laying frame on 19's with bagyards. 
the mkv shorties that we sell are modeled after the set the were originally on his car. they will lay subframe on 19's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Been done and proven. 


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
your wheels + masontech we'll make it lay chris

Has not been done nor proven. (yet @ least)
I would say go with the company who has proven this product to lay frame on the application you are looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Been done and proven. 

Has not been done nor proven. (yet @ least)
I would say go with the company who has proven this product to lay frame on the application you are looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yes yes hide inside the box of common vortex knowledge. its scary out there.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ramon.)*

^ i agree with this guy, might as well prove it someone has to do it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
yes yes hide inside the box of common vortex knowledge. its scary out there. 








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_Has not been done nor proven. (yet @ least)
I would say go with the company who has proven this product to lay frame on the application you are looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Isn't nick laying frame on 19s with new mason-techs on his mkV gli?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

which is why I said, at least yet because obviously someone will do it in due time. 
And trust me, I am way outside the vortex box with my car.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Isn't nick laying frame on 19s with new mason-techs on his mkV gli?



no, but he's close

_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_i am about a mm away.. but still need to do a little cutting...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Isn't nick laying frame on 19s with new mason-techs on his mkV gli?



_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_
no, but he's close


very close... but I am only on 18's... the wheels pictured above are not what I am on now... 
I plan to go back to 19's for next season (the wheels I want are only available in 19+) if I can afford them and the body work required to make them fit... I will lay frame next season come hell or high water...







(I will also be laying it in a week or so on 18's too yeeeeah!)


----------



## Genome12 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_This is me on 19's with bagyards notched, no sway, still about 1/8th off the ground, andrew i gotta get me a set of those shorties!

















holy.


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (Genome12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Genome12* »_
holy. 

i remember seeing that car at wustefest this year. awesome looking car. i believe he won first place, my buddy blaine won 2nd or 3rd. cant remember


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Arked5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arked5* »_
i remember seeing that car at wustefest this year. awesome looking car. i believe he won first place, my buddy blaine won 2nd or 3rd. cant remember

Thnx took home 1st in Double Down, and 5th for VW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_This is me on 19's with bagyards notched, no sway, still about 1/8th off the ground, andrew i gotta get me a set of those shorties!

















ur car back on the road yet????????


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

how many times are ppl going to quote those pics


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

^ x2 lol 

_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_
ur car back on the road yet????????

not yet im redoing a whole bunch of stuff on it!


----------

